# Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich



## Mekina (27. Januar 2009)

*Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

Hi Leute

Ich will mir einen Chiller Kaufen weiß aber nicht wie groß er sein soll.

Mein System ist:

CPU: Intel Core i7-965XE
Mainboard: Asus Rampage II Extreme
Speicher: OCZ Blade Series Low Voltage Dimm 6GB
Grafikkarte: 3xEvga E-GeForce GTX 285 im 3way Sli-Verband
Festplatte: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD 103UJ
Laufwerk: LG-GGW-H2OL
Netzteil: 1200W Xilence Power Gaming Edition

Jetzt meine frage laut der Aquatuningseite würde dieser ausreichen  *Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 1500 (HC500=790Watt Kälteleistung) *habe ca. 780Watt.
Oder soll ich mir denn nächst größeren kaufen diesen hier*Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung )* auf eure Antwort bin ich shon gespannt.

Mfg Mekina Herbert jun.


----------



## Fabian (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

hmm,zur Kälteleistung weiß ich nichts,aber wieso sparst du bei einem solch geilen System am Netzteil?
Corsair,be Quiet,Enermax usw. bauen da einiges besseres.
Du solltest dir ein neues Nt kaufen,bei solch einem system.
Es kommt nicht immer nur auf die angegebene W Leistung an


----------



## NCphalon (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

naja solang das NT für das Sys ausreicht kann ma das ja erstma vernachlässigen 

@Mekina: jaja wenn du zwischen beiden schwankst nimm den stärkeren, je kälter desto besser würd ich sagen^^


----------



## Der Dudelsack (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

Ich würde sagen der kleinere reicht auch.
Aber je Größer desto besser


----------



## Genim2008 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

kauf dir den kleineren dein PC brennt dir eh bald durch wenn ich mir das netzteil so anschaue

Ich würde das hier nachkaufen

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Revolution85+ 1250W

kostet knapp 300€ aber ich denke das wird ja kein prob sein 

aufjedenfall brennt dir da net dein PC durch 


und es würde der kleinere reichen aber wie gesagt desto größer desto besser xD


----------



## Dr.House (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

Also der Chiller mit 790 Watt reicht. Nur wird er öfter laufen um die Temps zu halten (laut halt). Bei dem größeren wirst du mehr Ruhe haben.

Einzig der Preis entscheidet.  Für 100 € mehr würd ich den Größeren nehmen.


----------



## Mekina (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

danke für die Antworten

Habe mich beim Netzteil noch nicht endschlossen.
Bin aber vom Enermax sehr beindruckt. (wird vieleicht das)
gibt es auch ein Wassergekühltes Netzteil mit 1200Watt oder nicht.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*



Mekina schrieb:


> gibt es auch ein Wassergekühltes Netzteil mit 1200Watt oder nicht.



Soweit ich weiss, ist es ein Thermaltake Toughpower, was du meinst.
Das wasser gekühlte gibt es aber nur mit 1500W ( glaub ich )


----------



## Dr.House (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

Wenn du das Geld so übrig hast,kannst du dir das Enermax holen.

Wassergekühlte NT´s  sind sehr sehr rar und teuer. Ein gutes marken NT ist sogut wie unhörbar. Das Enermax sollte das auch sein.


----------



## CiSaR (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld so übrig hast,kannst du dir das Enermax holen.
> 
> Wassergekühlte NT´s  sind sehr sehr rar und teuer. Ein gutes marken NT ist sogut wie unhörbar. Das Enermax sollte das auch sein.



Wenn ich da an mein neues be quiet denke muss ich deine Aussage verneinen weil das ist grauenvoll laut (bin da eh empfindlich aber meine Silverstone Lüfter die in meinem Gehäuse schon drin waren sind da leiser).
Ich denke das der Kleine reicht. Wenn das die sind die es mal bei Aquatuning gab kannst du den eh in einen anderen Raum stellen. Du brauchst dann halt ne starke Pumpe.


----------



## Dr.House (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

Komisch. Mein altes BeQuiet 450 Watt war selbst bei 460 Watt Gesamtverbrauch (Dank SLi und Quad) flüster leise.

Mein jetziges Corsair TX 750 hatte nen 3000 RPM (140 mm) Lüfter drin und musste sofort getauscht werden.


----------



## CiSaR (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*

Ich habe die 750 Watt Version und mein 3 Jahre altes Enermax Netzteil ist da leiser gewesen.
Das Netzteil jetzt kommt fast an eine GTX280 im Windows Modus ran.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Wärmeleistung brauche ich*



Mekina schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten
> 
> Habe mich beim Netzteil noch nicht endschlossen.
> Bin aber vom Enermax sehr beindruckt. (wird vieleicht das)
> gibt es auch ein Wassergekühltes Netzteil mit 1200Watt oder nicht.



Koolance hatte mal eins, aber mitlerweile ist der 1500W Nachfolger da - bis auf weiteres sind mir aber weder Tests noch europäische Händler bekannt.
Stellt sich die Frage, was ein fanless-Netzteil neben einem lauten Chiller soll?


----------

